# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Aναζητηση BB link στο ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ

## giannisl

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Ψάχνω ΒΒ link στην περιοχή του Χαλανδρίου (πλατεία). Αυτή την στιγμή έχω BB link με τον Alex23. Εχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό όπου είναι standby !  ::  

ευχαριστώ

----------

